# Schmeckt Wels wie Forelle?



## Neckarangler78 (15. Juli 2006)

Hallo Leute

Ich habe gestern ein Welsbaby von 20 cm Länge gefangen. Wegen der Entnahmepflicht habe ich es abgschlagen. 
Da es mein erster Wels war wollte ich wissen wie er schmeckt.
Also  habe ich ihn zusammen mit dem Zander und dem Döbel, die ich auch noch gefangen habe, heute in Bierteig frittiert.
Es waren zwar nur zwei Bissen dran aber die haben genauso wie Forelle geschmeckt.|kopfkrat

Schmeckt Waller genau wie Forelle oder war das nur so weil er noch ein Baby war?


----------



## Lotte (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Schmeckt Wels wie Forelle?*

moin-moin,

mein wllerfilet ging immer eher zum aal als zur forelle, kann aber sein, daß es an der größe lang!!!

wieso habt ihr denn ne abschlagpflicht???


----------



## Neckarangler78 (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Schmeckt Wels wie Forelle?*

Hallo Lotte

Bei uns im Neckarabschnitt V gibt es angeblich eine Welsplage.
Jedenfalls gibt es von Jahr zu Jahr weniger Fische. 
Und da man den Welsen die Schuld gibt wurde Schonzeit und Schonmaß aufgehoben. Nun ist man verpflichtet jeden Wels zu entnehmen. 
Das wird allgemein sehr ernst genommen und ich wurde schon öfter ermahnt ihn unbedingt tot zu machen falls ich einen fangen sollte.
Bei uns wurden angeblich mit dem Echolot und von Tauchern schon ziemlich viele große Welse entdeckt. Es werden auch immer wieder Waller bis zu 1,80 m Größe gefangen. 

Die Waller scheinen schon ziemlich gefräßig zu sein, den die Laube auf die der Waller gebissen hat war halb so lang wie er selbst. Mit ihr wollte ich eigentlich einen Zander fangen, was mir etwas später auch gelang.


----------



## Zanderfänger (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Schmeckt Wels wie Forelle?*

...den Waller fritiert man doch auch nicht! :q


----------



## HD4ever (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Schmeckt Wels wie Forelle?*



			
				Neckarangler78 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Waller scheinen schon ziemlich gefräßig zu sein,



dafür sollen die von allen Räubern den langsamsten Stoffwechsel haben, also fürs Gewicht das wenigste fressen ... #c


----------



## oknel (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Schmeckt Wels wie Forelle?*

sorry aber an nem 20cm wels ist nichts essbares drann.

grössere welse ernähren sich auch von den kleinen.
komische regelung. wenn ihr die kleinen wegfangt, was ihr wohl kaum schaffen werdet, fressen die grossen eben anderen fisch.

viel erfolg


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Schmeckt Wels wie Forelle?*

Hier an einem Nebenfluss des Rheins ist auch das Schonmass aufgehoben. Ich habe eine ausdrückliche Genehmigung, untermassige Welse zu entnehmen.
Zum Geschmack = Für mich eher in Richtung Kalbfleisch


----------



## Gardenfly (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Schmeckt Wels wie Forelle?*

Schade das ihr so weit weg wohnt, ich brauche noch einige Welse für meinen Teich da der Kormoran die kleinen Welse dauernd wegputzt.


----------



## interloper (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Schmeckt Wels wie Forelle?*

Ich war gestern auch am Rhein (km 460). Wir waren zu dritt auf Aal los....aber wieder nichts, schon wieder nichts!!!!!!! NUR WELS!!! Wenn man weiß wie fängt man hier auch gößere in Mengen aber durch die Starke Strömung am Rhein ist das nicht sooo einfach.

Vom geschmack her schmecken Welse im Jungalter wie Forelle und nach und nach mehr nach Aal und dann ab 80-90 cm oder größer wie schlammiger Gewässerboden. 

Wels schmeck geräuchert sehr gut aber ich finde ihn gehäutet, paniert und dann in die Pfanne immer noch am besten.

Gruß Marcel


----------

